# Abhishek Bachchan made John Abraham buy a Apple MacBook



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2008)

> If you think the great Abraham-Bachchan chemistry begins and ends on the sets of Dostana, think again. While shooting in Miami for Dostana, Abhishek made computer-savvy John switch to a Mac. Says John, "I've been using Windows-based systems all this time. One day, Abhishek dragged me to a Mac showroom in Miami and told me to buy the MacBook. Not just that, Abhishek made me pick up any and everything from the shop! Thanks to Abhi-shek, I'm now a Mac convert."



Source


----------



## virus_killer (Nov 13, 2008)

what? why a mac guy has to create a new thread if any big celebrity uses a mac book ? there are thousands big celebrities out there who uses windows and linux based computers. do you want all of the windows and linux fan boys to create a separate thread for that?

C'mon dude, why a mac guy has to post such thing? why it's always the mac guy? why? why? and am sorry but one more time WHY?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

So What ?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

Chit Chat section?


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 13, 2008)

rubbish-who cares


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> So What ?



That's right, why should we care?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2008)

wait who, Abhishek Bachhan and John Abraham ? are not they stars of upcoming gay movie ..?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2008)

Abhishek both looks and acts dumb.. John got swayed in his company..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2008)

WTF !!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

This should be there when i move to mac....lolz


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 13, 2008)

Even SRK uses a Macbook Air !


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

@the topic and @^^ like  any of us care !!


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd rather buy a server than a 90k worth Mac Book Pro lol!!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> wait who, Abhishek Bachhan and John Abraham ? are not they stars of upcoming gay movie ..?


lol...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> are not they stars of upcoming* gay movie ..?*


LMAO.......


----------



## chicha (Nov 13, 2008)

^+1 for who cares.
even though he might have got a MAC but for him it will be the same expect for some small changes, its not that he is going to use the terminal.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 13, 2008)

Who cares?
Both of them suck!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

donkey & monkey


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2008)

virus_killer said:


> what? why a mac guy has to create a new thread if any big celebrity uses a mac book ? there are thousands big celebrities out there who uses windows and linux based computers. do you want all of the windows and linux fan boys to create a separate thread for that?
> 
> C'mon dude, why a mac guy has to post such thing? why it's always the mac guy? why? why? and am sorry but one more time WHY?



WTF!! when did Gary become a maciboi?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

These 2 NonSense Geeks are discussed Here too


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2008)

Guys if you don't care about this, then don't reply; Simple


*Ps*: 1 4m n0t 4 m4cb0y


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Guys if you don't care about this, then don't reply; Simple



*This is really hard to control desire/urge...............   *


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2008)

@Abhi&John: abbey pehle DOS sikh le fir MAC ko use kar....


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2008)

ax3 said:


> so APPLE is meant 4 GAY ppl ........ yucks .....


HAHA....Good one!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

ax3 said:


> so APPLE is meant 4 GAY ppl ........ yucks .....



 pwnage


----------



## Roadripper (Nov 14, 2008)

lol guys tech saavvy dikhane ne ban nahi jaate ABi and JA Unix seekhna pehle baad main ON kar seekh jaauoge may be they can become part time System admins ..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2008)

all his upcoming movie will be flop...


----------



## krazzy (Nov 14, 2008)

As a wise soul said somewhere 





> The most difficult thing about getting a Mac is telling your parents that you are gay


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2008)

> The most difficult thing about getting a Mac is telling your parents that you are gay


Lolz


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 14, 2008)

Enough of this! There is nothing wrong in being gay, its as simple as a preference, like a colour. And stop the Mac-Gay shite!


----------

